# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Archeage lite mod pack

## amazingxx

READ THE INCLUDED README FILE FOR INSTALL INSTRUCTIONS

DO NOT FORGET TO EXTRACT THE FILES TO YOUR ARCHEAGE/LIVE FOLDER.

I do not offer customer support.

mod includes:

-Underwater salvage locator mod
-cutscene removal
-underwater fog removal
-black pearl locator mod
-a partially complete custom textures UI mod
-jail cell removal
-short night cycle
-probably something I am forgetting
-auction mods

My modpack comes as is. As of this post date it is completely undetectable by trion. This is a FINAL STAGE product, and will NOT be updated.


Download: RDMod.rar

----------


## gilberto_san

working ? is good? screns plz

----------

